# [udev] cannot install sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2 (résolu)

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

Je n'y comprends pas grand chose pour le moment.

Cela vient de survenir lors d'une mise à jour globale.

```
rem@n73sm ~ $ uname -a

Linux n73sm 4.19.97-gentoo #2 SMP Mon Feb 3 07:13:03 CET 2020 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2670QM CPU @ 2.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

rem@n73sm ~ $
```

```
!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- sys-fs/eudev-3.2.10-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Mike Gilbert <floppym@gentoo.org> (2021-11-27)

# eudev will be removed on 2022-01-01.

# Please see the news item published on 2021-08-24 for more information.
```

```
>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2

 * We have detected that you currently use udev or devfs or devtmpfs

 * and this ebuild cannot install to the same mount-point.

 * ERROR: sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2::gentoo failed (pretend phase):

 *   Cannot install on udev/devfs tmpfs.

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                  ebuild.sh, line 127:  Called pkg_pretend

 *   static-dev-0.1-r2.ebuild, line  35:  Called abort

 *   static-dev-0.1-r2.ebuild, line  19:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "Cannot install on udev/devfs tmpfs."

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2/temp/die.env'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2/empty'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2/work/static-dev-0.1'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2/temp/build.log'

*** Resuming merge...

```

```
n73sm ~ # emerge -a --depclean

 * Always study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

 * mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

 * be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

 * `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.  Packages that are listed in

 * package.provided (see portage(5)) will be removed by

 * depclean, even if they are part of the world set.

 * 

 * As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

 * unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

 * consequence of this, it often becomes necessary to run 

 * `emerge --update --newuse --deep @world` prior to depclean.

Calculating dependencies... done!

 * Dependencies could not be completely resolved due to

 * the following required packages not being installed:

 * 

 *   sys-apps/busybox[mdev] pulled in by:

 *     virtual/dev-manager-0-r2

 * 

 * Have you forgotten to do a complete update prior to depclean? The

 * most comprehensive command for this purpose is as follows:

 * 

 *   emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world

 * 

 * Note that the --with-bdeps=y option is not required in many

 * situations. Refer to the emerge manual page (run `man emerge`)

 * for more information about --with-bdeps.

 * 

 * Also, note that it may be necessary to manually uninstall

 * packages that no longer exist in the repository, since it may not

 * be possible to satisfy their dependencies.

n73sm ~ # 
```

```
n73sm ~ # emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y -av @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2::gentoo  0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- sys-fs/eudev-3.2.10-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Mike Gilbert <floppym@gentoo.org> (2021-11-27)

# eudev will be removed on 2022-01-01.

# Please see the news item published on 2021-08-24 for more information.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2

 * We have detected that you currently use udev or devfs or devtmpfs

 * and this ebuild cannot install to the same mount-point.

 * ERROR: sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2::gentoo failed (pretend phase):

 *   Cannot install on udev/devfs tmpfs.

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                  ebuild.sh, line 127:  Called pkg_pretend

 *   static-dev-0.1-r2.ebuild, line  35:  Called abort

 *   static-dev-0.1-r2.ebuild, line  19:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "Cannot install on udev/devfs tmpfs."

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2/temp/die.env'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2/empty'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2/work/static-dev-0.1'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2/temp/build.log'

 * Package:    sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: base-system@gentoo.org

 * USE:        abi_x86_64 amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   network-sandbox preserve-libs sandbox userpriv usersandbox

 * We have detected that you currently use udev or devfs or devtmpfs

 * and this ebuild cannot install to the same mount-point.

 * ERROR: sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2::gentoo failed (pretend phase):

 *   Cannot install on udev/devfs tmpfs.

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                  ebuild.sh, line 127:  Called pkg_pretend

 *   static-dev-0.1-r2.ebuild, line  35:  Called abort

 *   static-dev-0.1-r2.ebuild, line  19:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "Cannot install on udev/devfs tmpfs."

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2/temp/die.env'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2/empty'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2/work/static-dev-0.1'

 * 

 * The following package has failed to build, install, or execute postinst:

 * 

 *  (sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2/temp/build.log'

 * 

n73sm ~ #
```

Je suis coincé.

J'ai essayé de compiler dans /var/tmp/notmpfs/ sans succès.

Pour preuve que je n'ai pas encore compris le problème.Last edited by pti-rem on Wed Dec 08, 2021 12:37 pm; edited 6 times in total

----------

## pti-rem

https://bugs.gentoo.org/107875#c25

```
#

# NE PAS FAIRE CECI

#

# DO NOT DO THIS

#

n73sm ~ # mkdir /tmp/newroot

n73sm ~ # mount -o bind / /tmp/newroot

n73sm ~ # ROOT=/tmp/newroot/ emerge -av sys-fs/static-dev

#

#

#

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2::gentoo to /tmp/newroot/ 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2::gentoo for /tmp/newroot/

>>> Installing (1 of 1) sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2::gentoo to /tmp/newroot/

>>> Recording sys-fs/static-dev in "world" favorites file...

>>> Jobs: 1 of 1 complete                           Load avg: 0.81, 0.36, 0.41

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> Using system located in ROOT tree /tmp/newroot/

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 167 info files.

n73sm ~ # umount /tmp/newroot

n73sm ~ # emerge -pqv '=sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2::gentoo'

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2 

n73sm ~ # 
```

```
n73sm ~ # emerge -a --depclean

 * Always study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

 * mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

 * be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

 * `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.  Packages that are listed in

 * package.provided (see portage(5)) will be removed by

 * depclean, even if they are part of the world set.

 * 

 * As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

 * unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

 * consequence of this, it often becomes necessary to run 

 * `emerge --update --newuse --deep @world` prior to depclean.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> No packages selected for removal by depclean

>>> To see reverse dependencies, use --verbose

Packages installed:   1689

Packages in world:    379

Packages in system:   43

Required packages:    1689

Number removed:       0

n73sm ~ #
```

```
n73sm ~ # revdep-rebuild -- -av

 * This is the new python coded version

 * Please report any bugs found using it.

 * The original revdep-rebuild script is installed as revdep-rebuild.sh

 * Please file bugs at: https://bugs.gentoo.org/

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

Your system is consistent

n73sm ~ #
```

Last edited by pti-rem on Wed Dec 08, 2021 12:22 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Regarde ce que te dit Portage et la news pointée:

```

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- sys-fs/eudev-3.2.10-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Mike Gilbert <floppym@gentoo.org> (2021-11-27)

# eudev will be removed on 2022-01-01.

# Please see the news item published on 2021-08-24 for more information. 

```

Il est temps de migrer de sys-fs/eudev vers... ce que tu veux (probablement sys-fs/udev, c'est ce qui est proposé par défaut).

Tu as probablement dû faire une configuration "exotique" en masquant des paquets ou via des USE flags.

----------

## pti-rem

J'avais suivi des consignes pour avoir un système OpenRC ;

J'avais masqué depuis longtemps sys-apps/systemd et sys-fs/udev

Je viens de démasquer sys-fs/udev

J'ai un mois pour migrer de eudev vers udev.

Pour le moment, cela me parait très compliqué.

Faut-il en faire un autre sujet ?

```
n73sm ~ # emerge -pv sys-fs/udev

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] acct-group/kmem-0-r1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] acct-group/tty-0-r1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] acct-group/cdrom-0-r1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] acct-group/dialout-0-r1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] acct-group/disk-0-r1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] acct-group/tape-0-r1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/udev-249-r3::gentoo  USE="acl kmod (split-usr) (-selinux) -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 10 341 KiB

[blocks B      ] sys-fs/udev ("sys-fs/udev" is soft blocking sys-fs/eudev-3.2.10-r1)

Total: 7 packages (7 new), Size of downloads: 10 341 KiB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-fs/udev-249-r3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/udev-217 required by (virtual/udev-217-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)"

    sys-fs/udev

  (sys-fs/eudev-3.2.10-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/eudev-3.2.9:0/0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=sys-fs/eudev-3.2.9:0/0[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (virtual/libudev-232-r5:0/1::gentoo, installed) USE="-systemd" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)"

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- sys-fs/eudev-3.2.10-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Mike Gilbert <floppym@gentoo.org> (2021-11-27)

# eudev will be removed on 2022-01-01.

# Please see the news item published on 2021-08-24 for more information.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

n73sm ~ #
```

----------

## pti-rem

Le blocage est solutionné par un USE :

sys-fs/udev abi_x86_32

Je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai des USEs abi_x86_32 "de partout"

J'installe sys-fs/udev

----------

## pti-rem

 *Quote:*   

> J'installe sys-fs/udev

 

Installation faite sans problème suivie d'un redémarrage,

puis d'une mise à jour suivie d'un autre redémarrage.

La migration de eudev vers udev a été facile à faire en fait !

Je devais avoir la bonne préparation.

À ce sujet, il y a des montagnes de docs d'une complexité pas croyable.

Je sais bien que tout n'est pas obsolète mais c'est quasiment impossible de s'y retrouver.

Le sujet me semble résolu.

Je n'ai pas trop compris si il y a un rapport entre l'installation particulière de sys-fs/static-dev que j'ai dû faire et la migration de eudev vers udev.

----------

## pti-rem

J'ai voulu en remettre une couche pour voir.

sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2::gentoo pose encore un problème.

```
rem@n73sm ~ $ su -

n73sm ~ # emerge -pv sys-fs/static-dev

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2::gentoo  0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

n73sm ~ # emerge -v sys-fs/static-dev

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2::gentoo  0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2

 * We have detected that you currently use udev or devfs or devtmpfs

 * and this ebuild cannot install to the same mount-point.

 * ERROR: sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2::gentoo failed (pretend phase):

 *   Cannot install on udev/devfs tmpfs.

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                  ebuild.sh, line 127:  Called pkg_pretend

 *   static-dev-0.1-r2.ebuild, line  35:  Called abort

 *   static-dev-0.1-r2.ebuild, line  19:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "Cannot install on udev/devfs tmpfs."

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2/temp/die.env'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2/empty'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2/work/static-dev-0.1'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2/temp/build.log'

 * Package:    sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: base-system@gentoo.org

 * USE:        abi_x86_64 amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   network-sandbox preserve-libs sandbox userpriv usersandbox

 * We have detected that you currently use udev or devfs or devtmpfs

 * and this ebuild cannot install to the same mount-point.

 * ERROR: sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2::gentoo failed (pretend phase):

 *   Cannot install on udev/devfs tmpfs.

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                  ebuild.sh, line 127:  Called pkg_pretend

 *   static-dev-0.1-r2.ebuild, line  35:  Called abort

 *   static-dev-0.1-r2.ebuild, line  19:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "Cannot install on udev/devfs tmpfs."

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2/temp/die.env'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2/empty'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2/work/static-dev-0.1'

 * 

 * The following package has failed to build, install, or execute postinst:

 * 

 *  (sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2/temp/build.log'

 * 

n73sm ~ # emerge -a --depclean sys-fs/static-dev

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Calculating removal order...

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

 sys-fs/static-dev

    selected: 0.1-r2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

All selected packages: =sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

Would you like to unmerge these packages? [Yes/No] n

Quitting.

Packages installed:   1696

Packages in world:    380

Packages in system:   43

Required packages:    1695

Number to remove:     1

n73sm ~ # 
```

----------

## El_Goretto

La bascule eudev->udev s'est faite sur mon lappy, et sans avoir de masque relatif à udev ou systemd.

De fait, sys-fs/static-dev n'est pas tiré par portage chez moi.

Comme le dit le paquet:

```
 

 * ERROR: sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2::gentoo failed (pretend phase):

 *   Cannot install on udev/devfs tmpfs. 

```

Ta machine n'en as pas besoin si tu utilises udev.

Refais un tour sur ta config (masques & keywords) et les paquets que tu as installés à la main, car cela doit venir de là (portage ne doit pas te proposer de l'installer, et toi encore moins vouloir le mettre à la main).

----------

## pti-rem

Je crois avoir réussi à chasser =sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2 de mon système.

J'avais un =sys-apps/makedev-3.23.1-r1 qui devait le tirer.

Merci El_Goretto

Un halt plus tard et c'est bon.

Je passe en résolu.

```
>>> Jobs: 1 of 1 complete                           Load avg: 1.65, 1.60, 1.03

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * After world updates, it is important to remove obsolete packages with

 * emerge --depclean. Refer to `man emerge` for more information.

n73sm ~ # emerge -a --depclean

 * Always study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

 * mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

 * be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

 * `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.  Packages that are listed in

 * package.provided (see portage(5)) will be removed by

 * depclean, even if they are part of the world set.

 * 

 * As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

 * unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

 * consequence of this, it often becomes necessary to run 

 * `emerge --update --newuse --deep @world` prior to depclean.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> No packages selected for removal by depclean

>>> To see reverse dependencies, use --verbose

Packages installed:   1696

Packages in world:    380

Packages in system:   43

Required packages:    1696

Number removed:       0

n73sm ~ # revdep-rebuild -- -av && date

 * This is the new python coded version

 * Please report any bugs found using it.

 * The original revdep-rebuild script is installed as revdep-rebuild.sh

 * Please file bugs at: https://bugs.gentoo.org/

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

Your system is consistent

mar. 07 déc. 2021 14:00:33 CET

n73sm ~ # emerge -a --depclean sys-fs/static-dev

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Calculating removal order...

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

 sys-fs/static-dev

    selected: 0.1-r2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

All selected packages: =sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

Would you like to unmerge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in: 5 4 3 2 1

>>> Unmerging (1 of 1) sys-fs/static-dev-0.1-r2...

Packages installed:   1695

Packages in world:    380

Packages in system:   43

Required packages:    1695

Number removed:       1

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

n73sm ~ # echo 'sys-fs/static-dev' >> /etc/portage/package.mask/sys-fs_static-dev

n73sm ~ # emerge -avuDN @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Nothing to merge; quitting.

n73sm ~ # emerge -a --depclean

 * Always study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

 * mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

 * be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

 * `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.  Packages that are listed in

 * package.provided (see portage(5)) will be removed by

 * depclean, even if they are part of the world set.

 * 

 * As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

 * unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

 * consequence of this, it often becomes necessary to run 

 * `emerge --update --newuse --deep @world` prior to depclean.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Calculating removal order...

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

 sys-apps/makedev

    selected: 3.23.1-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

All selected packages: =sys-apps/makedev-3.23.1-r1

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

Would you like to unmerge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in: 5 4 3 2 1

>>> Unmerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/makedev-3.23.1-r1...

Packages installed:   1694

Packages in world:    379

Packages in system:   43

Required packages:    1694

Number removed:       1

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

n73sm ~ # revdep-rebuild -- -av && date

 * This is the new python coded version

 * Please report any bugs found using it.

 * The original revdep-rebuild script is installed as revdep-rebuild.sh

 * Please file bugs at: https://bugs.gentoo.org/

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

Your system is consistent

mar. 07 déc. 2021 14:05:40 CET

n73sm ~ # emerge -avuDN @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Nothing to merge; quitting.

n73sm ~ # emerge -a --depclean

 * Always study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

 * mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

 * be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

 * `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.  Packages that are listed in

 * package.provided (see portage(5)) will be removed by

 * depclean, even if they are part of the world set.

 * 

 * As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

 * unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

 * consequence of this, it often becomes necessary to run 

 * `emerge --update --newuse --deep @world` prior to depclean.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> No packages selected for removal by depclean

>>> To see reverse dependencies, use --verbose

Packages installed:   1694

Packages in world:    379

Packages in system:   43

Required packages:    1694

Number removed:       0

n73sm ~ # revdep-rebuild -- -av && date

 * This is the new python coded version

 * Please report any bugs found using it.

 * The original revdep-rebuild script is installed as revdep-rebuild.sh

 * Please file bugs at: https://bugs.gentoo.org/

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

Your system is consistent

mar. 07 déc. 2021 14:07:57 CET

n73sm ~ # nano /etc/portage/package.mask/sys-fs_static-dev

n73sm ~ # cat /etc/portage/package.mask/sys-fs_static-dev

#sys-fs/static-dev

n73sm ~ # emerge -avuDN @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Nothing to merge; quitting.

n73sm ~ # emerge -a --depclean

 * Always study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

 * mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

 * be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

 * `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.  Packages that are listed in

 * package.provided (see portage(5)) will be removed by

 * depclean, even if they are part of the world set.

 * 

 * As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

 * unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

 * consequence of this, it often becomes necessary to run 

 * `emerge --update --newuse --deep @world` prior to depclean.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> No packages selected for removal by depclean

>>> To see reverse dependencies, use --verbose

Packages installed:   1694

Packages in world:    379

Packages in system:   43

Required packages:    1694

Number removed:       0

n73sm ~ # revdep-rebuild -- -av && date

 * This is the new python coded version

 * Please report any bugs found using it.

 * The original revdep-rebuild script is installed as revdep-rebuild.sh

 * Please file bugs at: https://bugs.gentoo.org/

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

Your system is consistent

mar. 07 déc. 2021 14:10:40 CET

n73sm ~ #
```

----------

## pti-rem

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Ta machine n'en as pas besoin si tu utilises udev.

 

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> portage ne doit pas te proposer de l'installer, et toi encore moins vouloir le mettre à la main

 

J'avais fini par le comprendre un peu.

Je ne sais pas de quand vient le =sys-apps/makedev-3.23.1-r1 retiré ; ni à quoi il a servi.

J'espère qu'il ne va pas me manquer ??

 *https://packages.gentoo.org/packages/sys-apps/makedev wrote:*   

> program used for creating device files in /dev

 

Ça semble important !

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Refais un tour sur ta config (masques & keywords) et les paquets que tu as installés à la main, car cela doit venir de là

 

Je ne dis pas que c'est hyper propre mais il y a du progrès.

J'ai des masques à vérifier.

C'est surtout des tas d'obsolètes que je me coltine.

Faut d'abord nettoyer les obsolètes avant de prétendre revoir les USEs, masques et keywords.

D'ailleurs, je suis encore en pure stable :

```
n73sm ~ # ls -F /etc/portage/package.keywords/

n73sm ~ # 
```

Merci encore  :Wink: 

----------

## Syl20

 *pti-rem wrote:*   

> Je ne sais pas de quand vient le =sys-apps/makedev-3.23.1-r1 retiré ; ni à quoi il a servi.
> 
> J'espère qu'il ne va pas me manquer ??

 

Absolument pas.

```
# equery l '*makedev*'

!!! No installed packages matching '*makedev*'

 * Searching for *makedev* ...

# equery l '*udev*'

 * Searching for *udev* ...

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/libgudev-237-r1:0/0

[IP-] [  ] sys-fs/udev-249.6:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-34:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/libudev-232-r5:0/1

[IP-] [  ] virtual/udev-217-r3:0
```

C'est udev qui fait le boulot tout seul comme un grand. Il n'a pas besoin de makedev.

Je pense qu'il s'agit d'un résidu de ton installation avortée de static-dev, une dépendance installée avant que ça plante. Il est probable qu'un simple emerge --depclean l'aurait de toute façon éliminé.

----------

